# Bent Rival Limit Screw...



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

I have no idea how this happened but...does anyone have any idea what thread/size bolt I would need to replace?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

probably m4... take the screw with you. Any Ace Hardware store will have a stainless steel metric bin with appropriate "screws." I usually replace them with hex head bolts so that I can use an allen wrench instead of a screwdriver.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Good idea, thanks.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Just an FYI, I finally made it out to the hardware store (local Ace) and it's an M3 sized metric thread. Twenty three cents.


----------

